# Fatal double fault upon boot



## mefizto (Oct 30, 2015)

Greetings all,

I have installed FreeBSD 10.2 i386, root on ZFS, and upon boot I get the following:

```
Fatal double fault
eip=0Xc18be77b
esp=0xe1659fe8
epb=0xe165a348
cpuid=1; apic id=01
panic: double fault
cpuid=1
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xcb720f2 at kdb_backtrace+0x52
#1 0xc0b332cb at panic+0x11b
#2 0xc0b331ab at dblfault_handler+0x1b
#3 0xc10554eb at Xdblfault+0xad
```

Upon trying to reboot:


```
cpu_reset: Restarting BSP
cpu_reset: Failed to restart BSP
Fatal trap 9 with interrupts disabled
```

And then it is sitting like a dead (no pun intended) duck.

Any ideas please?


----------



## protocelt (Oct 31, 2015)

Please see Thread 53604 for a possible answer, solution, and further references to your issue.


----------



## mefizto (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi protocelt,

I have found a similar conclusion elsewhere, thank you very much for your confirmation.

Regretfully, this did not solve my problem.  Adding the recommended values hangs the system immediately after information that Clang compiler is being used.

Time to give up on FreeBSD on 32 bit system?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 31, 2015)

mefizto said:


> Time to give up on FreeBSD on 32 bit system?


FreeBSD/i386 works fine. Just not with ZFS. Is UFS not an option for you?


----------



## mefizto (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi tobik,

the reason I went with zfs was because I have it running flawlessly on a server and I like the ease of administration, but above all - snapshots.

I am not quite sure how to properly allocate the disk space for the directory structure of UFS.  The different recommendations are rather different from one another, with a disclaimer "it depends on a situation", which is true, but how is noe supposed to know in advance?  So if you, or someone could recommend a partition for a laptop with 100GB hard drive, I would appreciate it.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## chrbr (Oct 31, 2015)

Dear mefizto,
this applies for the disks of my system:

```
gpart show -l
=>  34  234441581  ada0  GPT  (112G)
  34  6  - free -  (3.0K)
  40  1024  1  ssdboot  (512K)
  1064  984  - free -  (492K)
  2048  104857600  2  ssd_root  (50G)
  104859648  104857600  3  ssd_reserve  (50G)
  209717248  24723456  4  ssd_data  (12G)
  234440704  911  - free -  (456K)

=>  34  321672893  ada1  GPT  (153G)
  34  6  - free -  (3.0K)
  40  1024  1  gpt_boot  (512K)
  1064  83886080  2  gpt_root  (40G)
  83887144  984  - free -  (492K)
  83888128  83886080  3  gpt_reserve  (40G)
  167774208  41943040  4  gpt_home  (20G)
  209717248  104857600  5  gpt_data  (50G)
  314574848  7098079  6  gpt_swap  (3.4G)

cat /etc/fstab
# Device   Mountpoint   FStype   Options   Dump   Pass#
/dev/gpt/ssd_root   /   ufs   rw,noatime   1   1
/dev/gpt/ssd_data   /usr/home   ufs   rw,noatime   2   2
/dev/gpt/gpt_swap   none   swap   sw     0   0
tmpfs       /tmp   tmpfs   rw,mode=01777 0   0
# md99       none   swap   sw,file=/usr/swap/swap   0 0
```

Swap is currently on a small partition of a HDD ada1. The other partitions are usually not in use. I have used this disk before I have changed to SSD. I can boot from ada1 too, just in case. Currently 25G of  the root partition are occupied. This includes kernel sources and ports. I hope this gives you some idea.


----------



## mefizto (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi chrbr,

Thank you for the layout.  So, it is no longer need to separate /var, /usr, /tmp, and the like on different partitions?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## chrbr (Oct 31, 2015)

As far as I know this has never been required. The separation makes sense if somebody wants to handle the folders in a different way, for example to ease backup. Just /tmp is different in my configuration. I followed the recommedations in http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/ssd.html section Fixing /etc/fstab and /tmp. Finally see the disclamer you have quoted .


----------



## perkypork (Nov 13, 2015)

To add to the conversation I am getting a "Fatal Double Fault" on 10.2-RELEASE p7 (64bit). This server has run other versions of 10.2-RELEASE and ZFS 64bit without issue for a long time.


----------

